

Ask HN: how do you write Internet, with capital I or lowercase i? - ziodave


======
ttctciyf
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitalization_of_%22Internet%2...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitalization_of_%22Internet%22)

~~~
ziodave
According to Wiktionary [1]: "Usage in reference to the global network is
normally capitalised, reserving internet with a lower-case i for any other set
of computer networks connected by internetworking. However, popular usage
(e.g. BBC and Timesonline) increasingly spells it with a lower-case i."

[1]
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Internet#Usage_notes](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Internet#Usage_notes)

------
hashtag
Lower case

